# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Տուն-տեղ, ընտանիք, երեխաներ >  Կոմունալ վճարումներ

## Rammstein

Հարգելի ժողովուրդ, չնայած, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը բավականին լայնիմաստ է, այնուամենայնիվ ես ունեմ կոնկրետ հարց։ _Ի՞նչ է նշանակում գազի վարձի հետ գանձվող «Սպասարկման վարձը»_։ Նույնիսկ Edram-ով եթե գազի պարտքն եմ ստուգում, առանձին վանդակներում է ցույց տալիս գազի վարձը, եւ սպասարկման վարձը։

----------


## Սամվել

> Հարգելի ժողովուրդ, չնայած, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը բավականին լայնիմաստ է, այնուամենայնիվ ես ունեմ կոնկրետ հարց։ _Ի՞նչ է նշանակում գազի վարձի հետ գանձվող «Սպասարկման վարձը»_։ Նույնիսկ Edram-ով եթե գազի պարտքն եմ ստուգում, առանձին վանդակներում է ցույց տալիս գազի վարձը, եւ սպասարկման վարձը։


Դե ապեր քո օգտագործածից /հաշվիչի ցուցմունք/ բացի նաև սպասարկման վարձ ես մուծում.. ասենք էն որ մեկ մեկ գործ մործ են անում էտ փողերն են էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Դե ապեր քո օգտագործածից /հաշվիչի ցուցմունք/ բացի նաև սպասարկման վարձ ես մուծում.. ասենք էն որ մեկ մեկ գործ մործ են անում էտ փողերն են էլի


Այսինքն իրանց գործ անելը իմ վզին ա՞։ :Shok: 
Ես ինչ թազա ձեւեր են։ :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## ars83

> Հարգելի ժողովուրդ, չնայած, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը բավականին լայնիմաստ է, այնուամենայնիվ ես ունեմ կոնկրետ հարց։ _Ի՞նչ է նշանակում գազի վարձի հետ գանձվող «Սպասարկման վարձը»_։ Նույնիսկ Edram-ով եթե գազի պարտքն եմ ստուգում, առանձին վանդակներում է ցույց տալիս գազի վարձը, եւ սպասարկման վարձը։


Եթե չեմ սխալվում, ԲՇՏ-ի (ЖЭК) կողմից մատուցված ծառայությունների դիմաց գանձվող գումարն է (օրինակ, վերելակների վերանորոգում և նման բաներ, չնայած մեր մոտ դա էլ ԲՇՏ-ն չի անում)։ Շատերը այդ վարձը պարզապես չեն մուծում, որովհետև ԲՇՏ-ն ոչինչ չի անում կլոր տարին։

----------


## Սամվել

> Այսինքն իրանց գործ անելը իմ վզին ա՞։
> Ես ինչ թազա ձեւեր են։


Ապեր քո համար են անում... որ չանեն գազ չես ունենա.. ու կսառես...  :Blush:

----------


## Selene

> Դե ապեր քո օգտագործածից /հաշվիչի ցուցմունք/ բացի նաև սպասարկման վարձ ես մուծում.. ասենք էն որ մեկ մեկ գործ մործ են անում էտ փողերն են էլի


Ինչքանով որ տեղյակ եմ, սպասարկման վարձը դա այն ծառայությունների դիմաց ամենամսյա վճարն է, որ իբրև թե պետք է պարբերաբար մատուցվի  տանը եղած գազասարքավորումների անվտանգությունը ստուգող «մասնագետների» կողմից: Դե իհարկե, վերջիններս տարին մեկ, կամ, լավագույն դեպքում, երկու անգամ այցելեն բնակարանները թե ոչ, իսկ վճարը պարտադիր է:

----------


## Second Chance

լավ որ տենց ա ես էլ կոմունալի հետ կապված հարց ունեմ, եթե ջրաչափը փչանում է ու՞մ հաշվին է փոխվում ըստ օրենքի

----------


## Գրիգոր

Իմ ամենաչսիրած բանը ենա, որ վճարումը անում ես ուշա տեղ հասնում

----------


## Սամվել

> Իմ ամենաչսիրած բանը ենա, որ վճարումը անում ես ուշա տեղ հասնում


Բա ինչ էիր ուզում.. սայտը պրյամո Օպտիկայով կպներ ձեր շենքի Ռուբիլնիկի՞ն  :Think:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Հարգելի ժողովուրդ, չնայած, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը բավականին լայնիմաստ է, այնուամենայնիվ ես ունեմ կոնկրետ հարց։ Ի՞նչ է նշանակում գազի վարձի հետ գանձվող «Սպասարկման վարձը»։ Նույնիսկ Edram-ով եթե գազի պարտքն եմ ստուգում, առանձին վանդակներում է ցույց տալիս գազի վարձը, եւ սպասարկման վարձը։


որ գալիսեն նայումեն սաղ նոռմալա ստուգումներեն անում, եթե մի բան նոռմալ չի դզում են այ դրա փողնա իմ իմանալով

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ ով գիտի գազի 1խմ-ի գինն ինչքն ա բնակչության համար?

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ժողովուրդ ով գիտի գազի 1խմ-ի գինն ինչքն ա բնակչության համար?


84դրամա 1խմ-ի համար

----------


## ministr

Ու դա դեռ պետքա բարձրանա ապրիլին?

----------


## Nuard

> Ու դա դեռ պետքա բարձրանա ապրիլին?


Ինչան գիտեմ՝ պետք է դառնա 154 դրամ։

----------


## REAL_ist

:Shok: նաֆթի գինը աշխարհում երկու անգամից ավել իջելա, գազը պտի 2 անգամ բարձրանա? :Shok:

----------


## Nuard

> նաֆթի գինը աշխարհում երկու անգամից ավել իջելա, գազը պտի 2 անգամ բարձրանա?


Ինչու էք զարմանում  :Smile:  երկու անգամ իջել է, իսկ մեզ մոտ բենզինի գինը ընդամենը 50 դրամ է իջել, 200–ի փոխարեն։..  իսկ մեր Տնտեսկանա Մրցակցության Պաշտպանության կոմիտեն, չգիտեմ, թե ինչով է զբաղված։

Բացի այդ ինչքան գիտեմ, նավթի գինը իջել է, իսկ գազինը՝ ոչ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հարգելի ժողովուրդ, չնայած, որ թեմայի վերնագիրը բավականին լայնիմաստ է, այնուամենայնիվ ես ունեմ կոնկրետ հարց։ _Ի՞նչ է նշանակում գազի վարձի հետ գանձվող «Սպասարկման վարձը»_։ Նույնիսկ Edram-ով եթե գազի պարտքն եմ ստուգում, առանձին վանդակներում է ցույց տալիս գազի վարձը, եւ սպասարկման վարձը։


Ինձ էլ էր դա հետաքրքրում, պարզվեց որ այդ սպասարկման վճարը նրա համար է, որ եթե ինչ–ինչ խնդիրներ ծագեն գազամատակարարման հետ կապված, ասենք արտահոսք, ապա գազի վարչությունը պարտավոր է գալ և վերացնել խնդիրը և դա փակվում է հենց այդ սպասարկան վարձով։ Մեր երկու ամիսը մեկ, մեկը կգա վարչությունից և կհարցնի ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, և կգրի ու կգնա, այդքան բան…

----------


## ministr

> Ինչան գիտեմ՝ պետք է դառնա 154 դրամ։


Թալանա էլի

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Ինչու էք զարմանում  երկու անգամ իջել է, իսկ մեզ մոտ բենզինի գինը ընդամենը 50 դրամ է իջել, 200–ի փոխարեն։..  իսկ մեր Տնտեսկանա Մրցակցության Պաշտպանության կոմիտեն, չգիտեմ, թե ինչով է զբաղված։
> 
> Բացի այդ ինչքան գիտեմ, նավթի գինը իջել է, իսկ գազինը՝ ոչ։


Դե լավ 80 դրամ իջել ա բենզինի գինը :Smile:

----------


## Nuard

> Թալանա էլի
> 
> 
> 
> Դե լավ 80 դրամ իջել ա բենզինի գինը


Թեկուզ 80, միևնույնն է իրական գներից շա՜տ հեռու է  :Smile:

----------


## Artgeo

Ամեն ամսվա սկզբին բոլորս կանգնում ենք կոմունալ վճարումներ կատարելու խնդրի առաջ: Փոստում ժամերով հերթ կանգնելը պո իդեե պիտի մնար 20-րդ դարում, իսկ 21-րդ դարում մենք պիտի անցնեինք վճարման ավելի ցիվիլ ձևերի: Շատերը գիտեն այդ ձևերի մասին, իսկ ոմանք նույնիսկ ակտիվ օգտագործում են: Առաջարկում եմ այս թեմայում գրել այդ ձևերի մասին, քննարկենք նրանց հարմարավետությունն ու տոկոսադրյուքները:

----------


## ministr

arca.am, edram.am դրանցից էլ ցիվիլ ձև? 1 րոպեում մուծումներդ անում պրծնում ես էդ գլխացավանքից:

----------


## Elmo

Տարուց ավել ա իմ համար էդ խնդրը վերջնականապես լուծված ա: Օգտվում եմ eDram -ից: Արագ, հարմար ու հուսալի: Մենակ կանխավճարային քարտ առնելն ա դժվար, բայց մենք պատվիրում ենք;

----------


## Artgeo

> Տարուց ավել ա իմ համար էդ խնդրը վերջնականապես լուծված ա: Օգտվում եմ eDram -ից: Արագ, հարմար ու հուսալի: Մենակ կանխավճարային քարտ առնելն ա դժվար, բայց մենք պատվիրում ենք;


Ի դեպ, Տանդեմի ապարատներով կարելիա լիցքավորել, ես տենց եմ անում: http://www.tandem.am/terminals
0 տոկոս տոկոսադրույքով:

ԱՌԿԱՆ կամ ԻԴրամը ինչ-որ տոկոս պահո՞ւմ են

----------


## Elmo

> ԱՌԿԱՆ կամ ԻԴրամը ինչ-որ տոկոս պահո՞ւմ են


Վճարումներն ու իրար մեջ փոխանցումները 0 տոկոս էին: Հետո իրար մեջ փոխանցումները դարձան 6 տոկոս, բայց վճարումները ոնց որ էլի 0 տոկոս են մնացել: Հաստատ չեմ կարա ասեմ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Հայաստանում էլեկտրոնային վճարումներ կատարելը ունի մի լուրջ թերություն. Եթե ինչ-որ խնդիր առաջացավ գործարքը կատարելիս, հետո պիտի երկար-բարակ տանջվես: Ժամանակին, երբ դեռ dial-up ինտերնետից էի օգտվում, բանկոմատով փորձեցի Arminco-ի քարտ գնել: Հաշվիցս գումարը հանեց, բայց չեկ չտպեց, որի վրա պիտի գրված լիներ ծածկագիրը: Այդ ժամանակ բանկ չդիմեցի, 2000 դրամի համար հավես չկար: Հետագայում նույն բանը տեղի ունեցավ, երբ ուզում էի ALO լիցքավորման քարտ գնել: Այդ անգամ գումարը ավելի մեծ էր, և դիմեցի բանկ: 3 ամիս (!) հետո նոր միայն ինձ տվեցին լիցքավորման քարտերի համարները:

Հետո երբեմն լինում է, երբ նորմալ մուծում ես, ասենք, էլեկտրաէներգիայի վարձը, բայց այն ուշացումով է հասնում էլ. ցանցի տվյալների բազա, և լույսը անջատում են: Նման դեպքերում փոստի կամ բանկի տված չեկը փրկում է իրավիճակը, ցույց ես տալիս էլ. ցանցի աշխատողին, որ վարձը մուծել ես, և լույսը միացնում են: Պատկերացնում եմ խեղճ էլեկտրիկի վիճակը, եթե նրան փորձես բացատրել, որ edram-ով վարձ ես մուծել  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Հետո երբեմն լինում է, երբ նորմալ մուծում ես, ասենք, էլեկտրաէներգիայի վարձը, բայց այն ուշացումով է հասնում էլ. ցանցի տվյալների բազա, և լույսը անջատում են: Նման դեպքերում փոստի կամ բանկի տված չեկը փրկում է իրավիճակը, ցույց ես տալիս էլ. ցանցի աշխատողին, որ վարձը մուծել ես, և լույսը միացնում են: Պատկերացնում եմ խեղճ էլեկտրիկի վիճակը, եթե նրան փորձես բացատրել, որ edram-ով վարձ ես մուծել


Չգիտեմ ինչի, բայց իմ հետ նման բաներ չեն պատահել: Ամեն ամիս մոտ 35 000 կոմունալ, հեռախոս եմ մուծում: Տեղ ա հասնում մաքսիմում 2 օրում: Իմիջայլոց Հայփոստում մուծելուց էլ ա 2 օրում հասնում: Չեկն էլ միշտ տպում ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Պատկերացնում եմ խեղճ էլեկտրիկի վիճակը, եթե նրան փորձես բացատրել, որ edram-ով վարձ ես մուծել


Մի անգամ իմ հետ էղել ա: Ստիպված գնացել եմ ինտերնետ կլուբ, տպել եմ չեկ սայտից ու տարել եմ խցկել աչքը: Նոր մաիցրեց:

----------


## Second Chance

Ժող ով կիմանա, կես ամսվա /1-15/ կոմունալ վճարումները ո՞նց են հաշվվում: Մասնավորապես հետաքրքրում է էլեկտրաէներգիան:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ժող ով կիմանա, կես ամսվա /1-15/ կոմունալ վճարումները ո՞նց են հաշշվվում: Մանավորապես հետաքրքրում է էլեկտրաէներգիան:


Պարզապես պետք է հաշվիչի վրա նայել օգտագործած էլեկտրաէներգիայի ծախսը (ԿՎտ-երով) (ներկայիս ցուցմունքից պետք է հանել նախորդ ամսվա վերջին ցուցմունքը) ու բազմապատկել 30-ով (եթե չեմ սխալվում, էլ․էներգիայի 1 կիլովատտի արժեքն հիմա 30 դրամ է)

----------


## Լեո

> եթե չեմ սխալվում, էլ․էներգիայի 1 կիլովատտի արժեքն հիմա 30 դրամ է


Բնակչությանը մատակարարվող էլեկտրաէներգիայի ցերեկային (7:00-ից 23:00) սակագինն է 30 դրամ 1 կվտ/ժ-ի դիմաց, գիշերային (23:00-ից 7:00) սակագինը՝ 20 դրամ 1 կվտ/ժ դիմաց:

----------


## Second Chance

> Պարզապես պետք է հաշվիչի վրա նայել օգտագործած էլեկտրաէներգիայի ծախսը (ԿՎտ-երով) (ներկայիս ցուցմունքից պետք է հանել նախորդ ամսվա վերջին ցուցմունքը) ու բազմապատկել 30-ով (եթե չեմ սխալվում, էլ․էներգիայի 1 կիլովատի արժեքն հիմա 30 դրամ է)


Նախորդ ամսվա ցուցմունքը չեմ նայել : Այսինքն ամսվա վերջ չեմ ստուգել , որ հիմա 15- ի ցուցմունքից հանեմ դա: Իսկ վճարած չեքի վրա ցուցմունքը գրված չի , գրվածա /ՑՈՒՑՄ. ՍԱԿ./ ենթադրում եմ ցուցմունքի սակագին . ու դիմացի թիվը գումարային միավոր է արդեն: Ու այն կազմում է իմ ծախսի 50 տոկոսը; Չեմ հասկանում էլ էներգիան 1-1ն են հաշվում թե 10-10ը; Որովհետև եթե ամսի 30 ի դրությամբ ես ունեմ արդեն 50% ուրեմն պետք է ողջ ամսվա գումար վճարեմ :Xeloq:  միչև 15 ի համար;

----------


## Rammstein

> Բնակչությանը մատակարարվող էլեկտրաէներգիայի ցերեկային (7:00-ից 23:00) սակագինն է 30 դրամ 1 կվտ/ժ-ի դիմաց, գիշերային (23:00-ից 7:00) սակագինը՝ 20 դրամ 1 կվտ/ժ դիմաց:


Բայց միայն էն դեպքում, եթե տեղադրված է գիշերային հաշվիչ (սօչիկ):  :Wink:

----------

